

Tim Cook Q&A: The Full Interview on iPhone 6 and the Apple Watch - prostoalex
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2014-09-19/tim-cook-q-and-a-the-full-interview-on-iphone-6-and-the-apple-watch

======
pedalpete
Does anybody actually buy the line about "the other people that ventured into
this [mobile payments] spent all of their time on the front end thinking about
how to create a business model, how to collect data, own the data, sell the
data, monetize the data. They were thinking about it in those kind of terms,
not in terms of why you would want to use it."?

Seriously? what has Apple done differently here? Is it not just tap and go
payments where Apple takes a cut of the total take? Is that really innovative
and original?

